

Computer no longer says yes or no, but maybe. - Heids
http://www.techeye.net/chips/how-to-kill-intel-by-getting-away-from-binary

======
tzury
Titles are misleading, bottom line, algotrade companies are doing such
calculations with Intel (or AMD), aren't they?

~~~
wildjim
I think the point is they've re-invigorated Analog computer tech, which is
enormously useful for lots of AI-style calculations, like pattern-matching,
fuzzy-logic, etc. Software emulations of these alg's are traditionally far to
slow to use real-time, so a hardware implementation could make this possible.

